# المجموعة الأولى من كتب تحلية المياه



## المهندس علي ماجد (10 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب المميز في تحلية المياه
*Fundamentals of Salt Water Desalination*

by H.T. El-Dessouky, H.M. Ettouney
for info on book
AMAZON
http://rapidshare.com/files/81668595/0444508104.rar__695638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html
http://mihd.net/dl

Desalting Handbook for Planners 3rd Edition (Water Treatment Engineering)
by RosTek Associates
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...t/c8yzx6/__675638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Ion Exchange and Solvent Extraction: A Series of Advances, Volume 16

by Arup K. SenGupta, Yizhak Marcus
http://rapidshare.com/files/26923964/iese.rar_0824754891.rar__f65638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...54891.rar__f65638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...t/9mpkyb/__3a5638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Water Conservation, Reuse, and Recycling: Proceedings of an Iranian-American Workshop
http://rapidshare.com/files/5180281/11241.rar__725638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Handbook of Evaporation Technology

by *Paul E. Minton
http://www.almohandes.org/vb/redire...t/c4zijg/__6a5638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html*


Synthetic Polymeric Membranes: Characterization by Atomic Force Microscopy

by *K.C. Khulbe, C.Y. Feng, T. Matsuura*
http://rapidshare.com/files/8049398...39939.rar__e95638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Water Quality & Treatment Handbook

by *American Water Works Association *
http://rapidshare.com/files/90039809/waquantr.rar__035638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Safe Water From Every Tap: Improving Water Service to Small Communities

by *Committee on Small Water Supply Systems *
http://rapidshare.com/files/3811674/5291.rar


Principles of Water Quality control, Fifth Edition

by T H Y TEBBUTT
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5083882


A Practical Approach to Water Conservation for Commercial and Industrial Facilities
by Mohan Seneviratne
http://rapidshare.com/files/62437897/PAWCCIFels.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?9bkz0aqbmwk


Practical Wastewater Treatment 
by David L. Russell
http://rapidshare.com/files/4784432/Practical_Wastewater_Treatment.rar


The Science of Water: Concepts and Applications, Second Edition

by Frank R. Spellman 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5299658


Water Quality Assessments: A guide to the use of biota, sediments and water in environmental monitoring

by D. Chapman
http://rapidshare.com/files/2292103/watqualassess.pdf


Water Pollution Control: A Guide to the Use of Water Quality Management Principles
http://www.who.int/water_sanitation_health/resourcesquality/watpolcontrol.pdf


Water Treatment Plant Design (McGraw-Hill Handbooks)

by *American Water Works Association, American Society of Civil Engineers *
http://rapidshare.com/files/1143983...esign.zip__035638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Water Sensitive Urban Design Engineering Procedures

*by **Melbourne Water*
http://rapidshare.com/files/5164877...k-EEn.rar__955638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Review of the Desalination and Water Purification Technology Roadmap

by *Committee to Review the Desalination and Water Purification Technology Roadmap, National Research Co *
http://rapidshare.com/files/5343258/10912.rar__a15638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Pure Water Handbook
2nd Edition
http://rapidshare.com/files/81118110/Pure_Water_Handbook.rar__495638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Fluoride in Drinking Water

by National Research Council
http://rapidshare.com/files/225059/11571.pdf__615638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


Fluoride in drinking-water

by Fawell J. Bailey; K. Chilton J. Dahi E. et al
_http://mihd.net/o3svpm/__7a5638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html_



Inorganic Reactions in Water

by *Ronald L. Rich*
http://www.zshare.net/download/6016071fd9ceb5/



Water Quality Management in the Americas (Water Resources Development and Management)

by *Asit K. Biswas, Cecilia Tortajada, Benedito Braga, Diego J. Rodriguez*
http://rapidshare.com/files/9565368...ricas.rar__6c5638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html


The Environmental Science of Drinking Water

by *Patrick Sullivan, Franklin J. Agardy, James J.J. Clark*

http://www.mediafire.com/?dztubg3kd1d


Drinking Water: Principles And Practice

by P. J. De Moel, J. Q. J. C. Verberk, J. C. Van Dijk 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116728866/9812568360.rar__745638a__via_gigapedia.info__.html






​


----------



## حسام ح (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## mnci (11 نوفمبر 2008)

my brothers i preset this topic containing a god file in the same post topic






All Engineering Topics: Water Desalination​ 





​


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 أغسطس 2009)

الله يبارك فيك ومشكور على الجهد


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود يثنى عليه,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## شيخ الحارة (29 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً وفرت علي البحث خارج المنتدى
لأني في البداية بحثت عنه في الهندسة الميكانيكية .
بارك الله فيك .


----------



## elnor (25 يونيو 2011)

Thank you


----------



## ELKHAOUI (21 أكتوبر 2013)

المرجو اعادة رفع وصلة تنزيل 
Drinking Water: Principles And Practice
by P. J. De Moel, J. Q. J. C. Verberk, J. C. Van Dijk
شكرا جزيلا


----------

